# ihr habt zuviel traffic im forum



## SixtenF (5. Januar 2008)

moegt ihr mal nen bissel geld in nen besseren server investieren?

nur so nen vorschlag.

jetzt da das magazin auf dem markt ist und ihr dauernd werbung einblendet :-)


----------



## Thrawns (5. Januar 2008)

/signed

laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam ist es. aber das wirst ihr ja bereits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2008)

/signed

Weil so langsam wird es echt zur Geduldsprobe hier Beiträge zu öffnen/abschicken. Wäre echt sinnvoll, wenn da mal was passiert.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2008)

Das aktuelle Load-Problem ist uns bewusst und wir analysieren es. Es liegt aber wohl nicht am Traffic. Neue Server kosten übrigens fünfstellige Summen... 

Wir bekommen das schon in den Griff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir bekommen das schon in den Griff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr^^


----------



## SixtenF (5. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Load-Problem ist uns bewusst und wir analysieren es. Es liegt aber wohl nicht am Traffic. Neue Server kosten übrigens fünfstellige Summen...
> 
> Wir bekommen das schon in den Griff.
> 
> ...



da hast du aber von den blizzard gm's abgeschrieben :-)

das problem ist uns bewusst. wir arbeiten daran :-)

man kann server auch mieten, dann kosten sie keine 5stelligen summen :-) ausserdem ist nicht der server teuer sondern die ip und so und das habt ihr ja :-)

auf wieviel stream kommt ihr eigentlich, dass die server 5 stellige summen kosten? 

oder werden etwa die videos ueber den gleichen server gespeisst?


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> da hast du aber von den blizzard gm's abgeschrieben :-)
> 
> das problem ist uns bewusst. wir arbeiten daran :-
> 
> ...



Ich müsste dir zuviel über unsere Infra-Struktur verraten. Wir haben mehrere Webserver und Datenbank-Server, mit gemieteten Servern kommen wir nicht weit. Zudem kostet der Traffic auch eine Menge, trotz Flatrate, denn Videos/Downloads übersteigen das gern mal. Dann noch der 24-Stunden-Sofort-Support durchs Rechenzentrum etc. 

Eine Erweiterung kann natürlich kommen - vor allem bei neuen Projekten, liegt aber momentan nicht im Budget. 



> man kann server auch mieten, dann kosten sie keine 5stelligen summen :-) ausserdem ist nicht der server teuer sondern die ip und so und das habt ihr ja :-)



Da liegst du leider nicht richtig. Die Webserver sind sehr leistungsstarke Maschinen.


----------



## SixtenF (5. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da liegst du leider nicht richtig. Die Webserver sind sehr leistungsstarke Maschinen.



ja sind sehr leistungsfaehig aber was willte fuer ne 5stellige summe reinbauen 10-15 opteron's ??? :-) finde da mal nen board fuer :-) (und dann ins eisfach legen (-:  )


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ja sind sehr leistungsfaehig aber was willte fuer ne 5stellige summe reinbauen 10-15 opteron's ??? :-) finde da mal nen board fuer :-) (und dann ins eisfach legen (-:  )



Mh - das ist kein privat gekaufter und gehosteter Krempel - die Maschinen haben 16 CPUs.


----------



## SixtenF (5. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - das ist kein privat gekaufter und gehosteter Krempel - die Maschinen haben 16 CPUs.


nett.
ja dann pasts

dann liegt das problem wirklich woanders.

sind auch genug server wie ich sehe :-) 

62.146.108.131 - 62.146.108.150 sind ja mehrere dabei :-)

moeglicherweise mal htmlkonform schreiben und flash wechlassen :-)

mag kein xhtml und flash :-)


----------



## Asoriel (7. Januar 2008)

Also ich hatte noch nie Probleme beim laden von buffed, ging normal immer recht flott (ca. 1-2 sec für die ganze Seite).

Ich habe eine 6k Leitung bekomme aber von der Deutschen Schrottkom (Anm. der Red.: Name geändert=) nur ca. 2k-3k obwohl sie mir/uns schon mehrmals versichert haben dass wir sogar vollen 16k Speed bekommen müssten aber das is n anderes Thema....


----------



## Jockurt (12. Januar 2008)

Wenn BLASC bei mir läuft, und ich es mit einem Rechtsklick öffnen will, passiert erstmal gar nichts.
Und das für 3 min. Da kann ich so oft rechtsklicken, wie ich will.
Wenn es dann auf ist, verzögert sich alles dermaßen, dass ich mir denke: "Komm BLASC, geh weg!" und es ausmache...
Achja, wenn es geöffnet ist, ist es immer da, wo mein Mauszeiger sich befindet. Und das geht dann auch erst mit 1 minütiger Verspätung weg.
Das heisst ich starte BLASC, will es öffnen und nichts passiert.
Wenn es auf ist, laggt es so stark, das ich es mit dem Taskmanager beende.
Im eigentlich beendetem Zustand, bleibt es trotzdem noch ein paar Minuten mitte auf dem Screen kleben...

Kann man da was fixen?


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Wenn BLASC bei mir läuft, und ich es mit einem Rechtsklick öffnen will, passiert erstmal gar nichts.
> Und das für 3 min. Da kann ich so oft rechtsklicken, wie ich will.
> Wenn es dann auf ist, verzögert sich alles dermaßen, dass ich mir denke: "Komm BLASC, geh weg!" und es ausmache...
> Achja, wenn es geöffnet ist, ist es immer da, wo mein Mauszeiger sich befindet. Und das geht dann auch erst mit 1 minütiger Verspätung weg.
> ...



Hmm, kann dir nicht so ganz folgen was genau du meinst... meinst du den Ladebildschirm oder das Konfigurationsfenster, also welches Fenster "klebt" an deinem Mauszeiger?


----------



## Pomela (20. Januar 2008)

verzeiht mir bitte für meine Ausdrucksweise...

Das surfen macht mir keinen Spass mehr.. ich les echt gerne das Forum, die News, suche Quests bei euch raus.. aber dieses Wochenende ist es wieder grausam.. elend langer Seitenaufbau, wenn die Seite denn  überhaupt kommt, die Hauptseite drückt sich wieder aus ihrer Formatierung usw... antworten im Forum fast unmöglich.. die Hälfte meiner Anworten verschwindet im nirwana und sry, ich habe keine Lust alles doppelt und dreifach zu posten... ne.. macht echt keinen Spass seit geraumer Zeit...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (20. Januar 2008)

> verzeiht mir bitte für meine Ausdrucksweise...
> 
> Das surfen macht mir keinen Spass mehr.. ich les echt gerne das Forum, die News, suche Quests bei euch raus.. aber dieses Wochenende ist es wieder grausam.. elend langer Seitenaufbau, wenn die Seite denn überhaupt kommt, die Hauptseite drückt sich wieder aus ihrer Formatierung usw... antworten im Forum fast unmöglich.. die Hälfte meiner Anworten verschwindet im nirwana und sry, ich habe keine Lust alles doppelt und dreifach zu posten... ne.. macht echt keinen Spass seit geraumer Zeit...



Zuerst ich kann dich verstehen doch finde ich auch das man es einfach hinnehmen muss, wenn eine gut besuchte Seite wie buffed.de mal länger zum laden braucht.
Zum Schluß möchte ich noch sagen, dass das Buffed-Team (oder wer dafür verantwortlich ist) sicherlich alles daran setzt damit uns Usern ein möglichst angenehmer Aufenthalt auf dieser doch so guten Webseite möglich ist *lobaussprech*.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Zum Schluß möchte ich noch sagen, dass das Buffed-Team (oder wer dafür verantwortlich ist) sicherlich alles daran setzt damit uns Usern ein möglichst angenehmer Aufenthalt auf dieser doch so guten Webseite möglich ist *lobaussprech*.



Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf- bzw. Nachrüstugen unserer Server-Struktur sind kostenspielig und brauchen auch einige Zeit von Datensammlung zur Analyse, möglichen Performance-Verbesserungen durch Code-Optimierung, über einen Antrag für neue Hardware falls benötigt bis zur Umsetzung.

Zur Zeit kommt es leider zu Stoßzeiten vermehrt zu höheren Latenzen und Timeouts. Seid Euch aber gewiss, das wir uns darüber im Klaren sind und das ganze Analysieren. Es gibt nur zuviele Aspekte die das verursachen können, um sofort eine Lösung zu finden - allen voran der positivste: steigende Besucherzahlen. :-)


----------



## Kindara (21. Januar 2008)

Ich war am WoE nicht online und steige meist eh über die my.buffed.de/meinecharuin ein, aber hast Du mal geguckt ob irgend was bestimmtes für die Ladezeiten identifizierbar ist?
Ich hatte beispielsweise letzte Woche Probleme das Artikel auf sueddeutsche.de beim laden hingen - alle beim Versuch irgend so nen Werbe oder Trackingmüll (sueddeutsche.ivwbox.de) zu laden der keinen Bock hatte zu erscheinen. Die ganze Domain innen Werbeblocker konfiguriert und schon lief die Seite 1A.


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Load-Problem ist uns bewusst und wir analysieren es. Es liegt aber wohl nicht am Traffic. Neue Server kosten übrigens fünfstellige Summen...
> 
> Wir bekommen das schon in den Griff.
> 
> ...


Also ohne jetzt dazu noch mal einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen. Ich frage hier jetzt nur noch: Wann?


----------



## Lanatir (21. Januar 2008)

Also heute isses teilweise nicht mehr zu ertragen.

Kann kaum lesen oder posten, teilweise werden seiten garnicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2008)

Kindara schrieb:


> Ich war am WoE nicht online und steige meist eh über die my.buffed.de/meinecharuin ein, aber hast Du mal geguckt ob irgend was bestimmtes für die Ladezeiten identifizierbar ist?
> Ich hatte beispielsweise letzte Woche Probleme das Artikel auf sueddeutsche.de beim laden hingen - alle beim Versuch irgend so nen Werbe oder Trackingmüll (sueddeutsche.ivwbox.de) zu laden der keinen Bock hatte zu erscheinen. Die ganze Domain innen Werbeblocker konfiguriert und schon lief die Seite 1A.



Mh - du meinst IVW laggt rum? Könnte ein Ansatz sein.


----------



## Pomela (22. Januar 2008)

Könnte was dran sein, denn mir fällt grade auf, wenn sich der obere Teil mit dem Logo geladen hat, dann lädt die Seite komplett.

@Kindara, was meinst du mit "die ganze Domain in einen Werbeblocker konfiguriert? Mein Werbeblocker ist in der Toolbar von Google. wie könnte ich das dort einstellen zum testen?


----------



## Kindara (22. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - du meinst IVW laggt rum? Könnte ein Ansatz sein.



Zumindest solltet ihr im Hinterkopf haben, das Performanceprobleme in Form von "Seite fängt an zu laden und baut sich dann erst sehr verzögert komplett auf", durchaus auch an Hängern von einzelnen Elementen der Seite liegen können - auch an Elementen die nicht von euch direkt gehostet sondern extern eingebunden werden, wie das halt bei Bannerdiensten oder Trackingdiensten in der Regeln der Fall ist. 
Einfach mal beim Laden der Seite gucken ob sich ein Teil aufbaut und dann ein paar Sekunden lang garnix passiert - falls dies der Fall ist in der Zeit mal links unten in die Statusleiste des Browsers gucken welches Element der eigetnlich grad laden will.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe du hast verständnis dafür, das ich deinen vorherigen Beitrag entfernt habe...


----------



## Kindara (22. Januar 2008)

Öhm ja, war ja auch Off-Topic hier.


----------



## DarkStar89 (24. Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich tippe eher auf ein Hardware oder Software fehler. 

Es kann natürlich auch sein der der Server mit unötigen Anfragen Bombatiert wird wo er nicht verarbeiten kann. Das kann auch zu hohen load führen aber das sollte mann dann über ps -ax sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2008)

DarkStar89 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich tippe eher auf ein Hardware oder Software fehler.
> 
> ...



Nö
Nö
und Nö *g*


----------



## Kite-X (24. Januar 2008)

Liebes Buffed.de Team

ich schaue jeden Do eure Buffed show, aber in letzter Zeit ist mir der Spaß vergangen sie dauert einfach zu lange zum laden.
Könnt ihr die nicht mal auf einen anderen Server schieben, oder ggf bei Youtube oder Myvideo hochladen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Januar 2008)

Kite-X schrieb:


> Liebes Buffed.de Team
> Könnt ihr die nicht mal auf einen anderen Server schieben, oder ggf bei Youtube oder Myvideo hochladen.



Mit der Geschwindigkeit am Donnerstag sind wir auch nicht zufrieden. Video-Portale sind keine Lösung die wir in Betracht ziehen, aber wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.


----------



## Hagy (24. Januar 2008)

Hi Leutz,
hab leider derzeit (vor zwei tagen wars noch niht), dass Problem, dass wenn ich mir eine Buffed.de Show anschauen will, diese enorm stockt und unheimlich langsam lädt so dass ein Anschauen der Folge leider nicht möglich ist. Habe das schon bei mehreren Folgen ausprobiert immer das Gleiche: Läuft ein paar Sekunden, dann stockt es und stellt such auf Pause. Ich habe im Hintergrund außer meinem Browser keine Anwendungen am Laufen die aufs Internet zugreifen und auch niemand anderes (Schwester etc.) blockierte die Leitung (sprich war am zoggen). Ich habe DSL 4000, eigentlich schnell genug und vor zwei tagen gings noch recht schnell? Also was tun? Liegt es an zuviel Traffic auf Buffed.de? Naja, wende mich hiermit vertrauensvoll an euch!

Edit: Hab auch den auktuellen Flashplayer!


----------



## Kite-X (25. Januar 2008)

Hagy schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> hab leider derzeit (vor zwei tagen wars noch niht), dass Problem, dass wenn ich mir eine Buffed.de Show anschauen will, diese enorm stockt und unheimlich langsam lädt so dass ein Anschauen der Folge leider nicht möglich ist. Habe das schon bei mehreren Folgen ausprobiert immer das Gleiche: Läuft ein paar Sekunden, dann stockt es und stellt such auf Pause. Ich habe im Hintergrund außer meinem Browser keine Anwendungen am Laufen die aufs Internet zugreifen und auch niemand anderes (Schwester etc.) blockierte die Leitung (sprich war am zoggen). Ich habe DSL 4000, eigentlich schnell genug und vor zwei tagen gings noch recht schnell? Also was tun? Liegt es an zuviel Traffic auf Buffed.de? Naja, wende mich hiermit vertrauensvoll an euch!
> 
> Edit: Hab auch den auktuellen Flashplayer!




Dieses Porblem betrifft alle.
Mein Tipp last die Buffed show laden. Dann wechselt ihr zu WoW spielt eine Stunde. dann wechselt ihr wieder. Vielleicht ist es dann fertig geladen.

So mache ich es: Starten wow spielen ca. 45min dann buffedshow schaun. Da mich eh nur der WoW teil interessiert ist es mir egal wenn nur die hälfte geladen ist. Age of Conan WAYNE


----------



## RNx6 (25. Januar 2008)

ich habe ein ganz ähnliches problem.

blasc startet ganz normal mit meinem betriebssystem windows xp im autostart. das problem ist, dass blasc die CPU zu 100% auslastet. blasc bremst sämtliche system-leistung aus, sämtliche vorgänge sind verzögert und extrem langsam. auch bei mir hilfte nur ein programm - ende mittels taskmanager. danach läuft das system wieder normal, CPU auslastung zwischen 2-20%. dieses problem mit blasc habe ich etwa seit wow patch 2.3, auch eine neuinstallation des tools brachte nichts. mich wundert, dass dieses problem bei anderen nutzern nicht oft aufzutreten scheint, ich habe auch ein bissel im forum gesucht, aber nichts ähnliches gefunden.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

RNx6 schrieb:


> ich habe ein ganz ähnliches problem.
> 
> blasc startet ganz normal mit meinem betriebssystem windows xp im autostart. das problem ist, dass blasc die CPU zu 100% auslastet. blasc bremst sämtliche system-leistung aus, sämtliche vorgänge sind verzögert und extrem langsam. auch bei mir hilfte nur ein programm - ende mittels taskmanager. danach läuft das system wieder normal, CPU auslastung zwischen 2-20%. dieses problem mit blasc habe ich etwa seit wow patch 2.3, auch eine neuinstallation des tools brachte nichts. mich wundert, dass dieses problem bei anderen nutzern nicht oft aufzutreten scheint, ich habe auch ein bissel im forum gesucht, aber nichts ähnliches gefunden.



Hast du vor der Neuinstallation BLASC komplett deinstalliert und auch die zugehörigen "Rest-Ordner" und Dateien gelöscht, oder einfach nur versucht es drüberzubügeln?


----------



## Myhordi (25. Januar 2008)

45 min braucht die aktuelle buffed show beim laden das stimmt.das prob sollte schnell behoben werden


----------



## RNx6 (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hast du vor der Neuinstallation BLASC komplett deinstalliert und auch die zugehörigen "Rest-Ordner" und Dateien gelöscht, oder einfach nur versucht es drüberzubügeln?




ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr sicher, ob ich alles restlos gelöscht habe. 

werde es nochmal versuchen u. mich ggf. nochmal hier äußern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (26. Januar 2008)

seit einigen wochen immer das gleiche, wenn man mal schnell bei buffed was nachschchauen will: man klickt auf ienen link, und dann beginnt das große warten... teilweise bis zu 1 minute für eine kleine seite, häufig sogar "die webseite kann nicht angezeigt werden..."! man fühlt sich langsam in 28k modem zeiten zurückversetzt, was ist da nur los? soviele nutzer? probleme mit dem provider? ich weiss es nicht, aber bitte bringt das mal in ordnung bitte!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Januar 2008)

ich habe genau das gleiche Prob mit der Buffed seite das dauert immer lange bis überhaupt die seite geladen würd , und am Provider kann es nicht liegen weil ich auch diese Probleme im I-cafe habe , bitte um schnelle verbesserung. Seit den Probleme kann ich nicht mal flüssig die Buffed show sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Januar 2008)

Wenn das Aufrufen eines Links zu lange dauert, brecht einfach das Laden ab und klickt noch einmal auf den Link.
In manchen Fällen hilft das.


----------



## Kindara (28. Januar 2008)

Schaut doch bitte mal auch unten links in die Statusleiste eures Browsers welches Element der Seite (da wird normal die URL die grad versucht wird zu laden angezeigt) das Problem verursacht. Wenn ihr das konkret dazu nennt dürfte das deutlich nützlicher sein als nur rumzuheulen "alles lahm und doof"


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Februar 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Wenn das Aufrufen eines Links zu lange dauert, brecht einfach das Laden ab und klickt noch einmal auf den Link.
> In manchen Fällen hilft das.


Aktuell hat sich da immer noch nichts verändert. Habt ihr denn inzwischen schon den Fehler eingegrenzt oder tappt ihr immer noch im Dunkeln? Ich meine das ist ja nicht nur bei Stoßzeiten so.
Es ist einfach nervig die Warterei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Februar 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aktuell hat sich da immer noch nichts verändert. Habt ihr denn inzwischen schon den Fehler eingegrenzt oder tappt ihr immer noch im Dunkeln? Ich meine das ist ja nicht nur bei Stoßzeiten so.
> Es ist einfach nervig die Warterei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Momentan klemmt die Pixelzählung ab und an - die liegt aber nicht bei uns.  Unsere Hardware-Nachrüstung kommt noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aschingrai (10. Februar 2008)

Kauft euch alle nen Premium Account -> Das buffed Team kann sich neue server leisten, so einfach ist das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(hab meinen Teil schon beigetragen : P)

Ne, also ich habe aus meinem schönen Heimatland Österreich (Österreich, yay) keinerlei Geschwindigkeitsprobleme. Vielleicht mal zu den Stoßzeiten das es mal ne Sekunde länger dauert, aber so extrem tragisch wie manche das hier schildern isses bei mir nicht. Gibt schlimmeres^^

Also ich bin echt zufrieden und so...


----------



## Teran Fethril (25. Februar 2008)

Serversystem sind sehr teuer!

Hab schon Systeme mit 32 Giga Arbeitsspeicher und SAN - Komponente für läpische 30.000 Euro von HP geordert. Und da ist nichtmal eine fähige Grafikkarte drin =)

Gruß, Teran


----------



## Myala (26. Februar 2008)

Nu nörgelt mal hier nicht so rum. Ihr bekommt von Buffed/Blasc eine riesenportion Infos zu WoW, einen Client, der (wenn auch grad zickig) eure AddOns aktuell hält, einen BossCounter zum angeben usw. zum NULLTARIF. Also, kritik JA, konstruktiv AUCH, aber nur mal so in der Gegend rummeckern ist unfair.

Myala


----------



## Melian (26. Februar 2008)

nur im forum?
ich guck mei ne gegenstände mittlerweile zu spitzenzeiten nicht mehr bei blasc nach, weils einfach immer öfters zu lange braucht, um meine sachen zu empfangen.

das gleiche bei blogeinträgen, manchmal muss ich richtig schiss haben um die.


----------



## Hagno (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir bekommen das schon in den Griff.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


... das wäre gut und wünschenswert.

FÜr mich sieht das nach einem Lastproblem aus; um diese Uhrzeit (früher nachmittag), wie auch spät nachts habe ich keinerlei Probleme. 
Abends jedoch, zur "Primetime" gegen 19 Uhr, ist aber immer wieder fast gar kein Seitenaufbau möglich, bzw. der Aufbau benötigt gern mal eine ganze Minute.

Kann man sowas nicht durch Erweiterungen, Optimierungen, LoadBalancer etc.pp. in den Griff bekommen?


----------

